# Pics of the weaners, as requested :)



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Okay, so I was supposed to take pics of the angora kids with their mohair coats, but I ended up taking pics of all of them and I thought to save the hassle I would post it all here. These are pretty crappy photos, a) because its hard to take photos by yourself and b) they are not very happy due to weaning, castrating and I think they all guzzled the food last night and are regretting it today ...

Dynamo, one of Charlotte Harlott's buck kids born by caesar, one of the only ones lucky enough to be keeping his testicles attached lol.

DOB 6th September 2008



















Double Trouble, Dynamo's brother. I wethered him because he had very poor teats, and not the muscle carriage of his brother. He is tall and stretchy though. He would have made a pretty decent doe (minus the teat issues)










Diablo, Calamity Jane's buck kid (she had two, the other one - Domino - sold on Saturday at the vet). She really didnt do a very good job but I do think it was because she was sick - metritis - and that is why she didnt milk very well. I will give her one more chance next year.

DOB 5th Sep. 08










Tiny Dancer - this is the tiny girl who at first I didnt think would live. She has gotten very friendly since I weaned. Before she was a bit of a snob. She has blue eyes, courtesy of her mum Goldilocks. One of mixed twins.

DOB 11 Sep. 08










Fruit Loop - single buck kid from Loopy Lulu. He's really sick at the moment and not sure why or what to do for him ... not sure if he's going to live he looks like hell. I was going to keep him as a buck ... he's tiny because I didnt realise until now that his mum is dry ... cause with the fleece you cant see the udder, can you? Not sure what to do with him ...

DOB 15th Sep.08










Daredevil, single wether.

DOB 13th Sep.08










Daiquiri, single doe, the oldest of all the kids.

DOB 31st Aug.08










Darwin, single wether. Great lump of a friendly thing.

DOB 12th Sep.08










Sexy Rexie, single doe kid. She is a sweet little thing, tons of style to her. Probably wont be a very big goat though. She was the first to get her 'proper' mohair. She's got mohair from nose to toes, as you can see.

DOB 7th Sep.08










Mickey Blue Eyes, Tiny Dancer's brother. Only about twice the size of her lol










Daffy, single doe kid.

DOB 7 August 08










Dixie, twin doe from Sweet Pea.

DOB 12th Sep.08










Duskany, Dixie's sister










And just a close up of Sexy Rexie's neck, to show off that cute mohair as it comes through. They seem to get it on their neck first. Still waiting for a few of them to get the body mohair.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Aww they are so cute!

I hope your little guy pulls through and makes a nice boy 


I love hairy goats-- so coot!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

adorable bunch you have there.


poor little fellow..... hopefully some good nurishment will help him. Does he drink from a bucket? can you give him some milk in a bucket? he seems young to be off mom already


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

Way too cute. . . I was really confused at first. . . I could not figure out why those first "angoras" looked like boers. DUH!! When I got to the angoras I figured it out. LOL. . . I am such a blond sometimes!!

They are all beautiful- how long til you can shear them?

Warm healing thoughts for Fruit Loop.


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

Thanks for sharing the pics.  I love the looks of the Angora's, I have never seen one in person, are they as soft and cuddly as they look? I just one to snuggle up with one... LOL

I sure do hope little Fruit Loop starts feeling better soon. :sun:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> angora kids with their mohair coats


very nice animals....they do look kinda stressed......  ...but that is normal.......I am fond of the boers....  ....but wow those angora kids..there mohair ...to me.... looks top quality..very nice....  :thumbup:


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Thanks everyone. 

Stacey, he refused to drink from a bucket or bottle when I first realised mum was dry (few days ago) but he was eating well so I just penned him and mum up earlier than the other kids and fed them. He was doing really well, not sure what caused him to feel down but he hasnt eaten (when I've been out there) for close on four days now. He must still be drinking because he's not dehydrated. I really thought I was going to lose him yesterday, I ended up giving him a tiny bit of Vanity's glucose under the skin, it did perk him up :greengrin: so I will give him more of that until his appetite comes back. He's not actually that young - 9 wks - but he looks about 2 wks - because of firstly the hip dislocation then the milk situation ... poor boy

Rebelshope - I try to shear every six months - mohair grows an inch every month and that gives you a good commercial length. But thats affected by shows and what not, my next main shearing will be March 1, but some of these kids will be done earlier than that to get them ready for shows at the end of 2009, and some will be done later to get them through the March/April shows. Aargh, its so confusing, really hard to do. 

Toth, they are a bit stressed, though not really about their mums, more so because they gave themselves tummy aches lol and also it has been raining and little goaties do not like rain ... the two main ones are Diablo and Fruit Loop, both of who didnt really have the best mums. Here's hoping that compensatory growth kicks in soon. Dynamo I think has been putting on weight overnight!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Karen - what cuties you have!!!!

I must admit - I saw the title to the post and about spit my soda all over my screen :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> I must admit - I saw the title to the post and about spit my soda all over my screen :ROFL:


 That is so funny... :ROFL:


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

lol that is funny. 

I dont really think about it like that ... its pretty common here in Australia to called them weaners. We dont really think twice about it.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

and here it is weanlings - LOL! :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> and here it is weanlings - LOL


:ROFL: 
gotta love ya keren.....  
we usually call them weanlings...here...but don't worry......... you have brought us much joy with the pics ... and I bet some things are strange..... that we ...may call things as well.....


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Oh 



 




Well there you go, I have never heard weanlings before. Got back from my exam a little while ago and put some pellets and porridge out for the WEANLINGS (lol) and Fruit Loop raced over and started fighting for the food! Wow, didnt think he'd turn around that quickly!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Ohhhh, I am so glad that he is doing better!!! Give him lots of loves for me!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> I have never heard weanlings before.


 :shades: now we are even, until the next one pops up.... :dance: ....so funny...LOL 

I'm glad that .....Fruit Loop is better....  :hug:


----------

